# In Search of fulfillment partner for fitness apparel



## mezz (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I'd like to know if anyone knows of a print on demand service that links with shopify that offers custom stringers, joggers, & snapbacks? I've attached what stringers and joggers look like for the unaware. Thanks!


Men's Slim Fit Joggers: Black with Gold Logo and Text – Pump Chasers Clothing

https://www.gymshark.com/gymshark-fitness-stringer-tyrian-purple


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

One of the biggest things to determine is the fabric of these items. If they are 100% cotton you shouldn't have an issue. Depending if they are blends you will need to check with the printer to make sure they can print them.


----------

